# South Bend 9 With Extras



## LucknowKen (Feb 12, 2016)

Here is two screenshots of a lathe i missed out on today:
The seller was asking $250



I offered $500
Needless to say i am totally stoked for the person who got it!


----------



## jkcrum (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow, that would have been a good catch. Darn!


----------



## A618fan2 (Feb 13, 2016)

I hate it when that happens!  Someone got a great deal....

John


----------



## outboardguy44 (Feb 26, 2016)

The accessories on the board are probably worth the $500 by themselves, but the lathe itself, to me, would have been less desirable because of  

a) lack of power feeds and 
b) being the change-gear style

Just my $0.125 (Canadian)

Best,
T2


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 28, 2016)

outboardguy44 said:


> The accessories on the board are probably worth the $500 by themselves, but the lathe itself, to me, would have been less desirable because of
> 
> a) lack of power feeds and
> b) being the change-gear style
> ...


It's real easy to convert one to a Model A from a Model C.  
I've done it and so have many others out there.


----------



## LucknowKen (Feb 28, 2016)

Well in the interest of full disclosure, the owner of this machine Emailed me when the buyer got cold feet.
(Cold feet are common in this area at this time of year.) This 9C is now sitting on a new bench in our glass shop.
After running it for a few minutes the spindle starts to bind and the motor struggles as it slows.
Other than the spindle issue it is a nice little C.  This was a better deal than buying the parts i needed for the 9A i have already set up.  As outboardguy44 mentioned: The accessories (to me) were worth the purchase price.
As 4gsr typed: "It's real easy to convert one to a Model A from a Model C."  That is a project for when i gain more experience.


----------

